# Cia is it worth it?



## madeinfinland (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, I´m private chef from Finland. I´ve been working in a restaurant bussines since 1999 first as a waitress and later as a private chef. So do you think that it´s worth to pay that much money to go to CIA or shold I just stay here in Finland and go to Finlands best culinary school. In Finland you don´t have to pay for education... well you have to by paying taxes. :suprise:

I got the addmission papers yesterday and I´m going next week to a center where they help me with visas, insurances, sponsors etc...

Should I go with it? :roll:


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

When I interview chefs for hire, I rarely care about where there diploma came from.
I care about their skill and how they can demonstrate it, along with their work ethic and experience.

In my opinion, if you've been in food service for 10 years, the amount of money you'd spend traveling from Finland to the US would be a waste.


----------



## madeinfinland (Oct 14, 2009)

The thing is that here in Finland people always want to know where have you gratuated. And if you apply for a job they want you to do it via internet and they reguire a diploma or some certificate that you have gone to cooking school. I don´t understand that because everybody knows at the restaurant bussiness that you learn by doing. In school you learn the theory even though you have to do the ( I don´t know the name in english and dictionary didn´t help ) work practice thing.

There is few open jobs that I am planing to apply.... And they wan´t school report so that they know that I can make food orders and plan menues.... WTF. Maybe I should just go there and say that let me work here 2 hours and then you can decide if I´m good for that job or not.

I wan´t to start my own catering bussiness and if I had an diploma from Cia it would be a good advertisment for the Finnish schoolreport loving customers. 

:smoking:


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

I like the idea of offering 2 hours of free labor. Who can say no to free labor?

Otherwise, if you must have diploma to get a better job, it is an investment in your future. 

It's not like that where I live, skill always beats out an expensive diploma.


----------



## madeinfinland (Oct 14, 2009)

I think it would really help if I had a diploma from some good school. I wan´t my own catering bussiness and I hope that I don´t have to go back to do line cook job. It´s ok for first two days and after you have made all the dishes from the meny you start to feel like a fur animal in a cage and you start to hate people specially the waitresses and sommeliers, and you start to make comments like " why don´t you get a REAL job" to them.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you're answering your own question.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

$44000.00 paid in for tuition, and when done . A job probably about $12.00 to $16.00 per hour after graduation.??
Taking a loan to pay tuition, putting yourself in hock, which will take years to pay back?? 
YOU BE THE JUDGE each person is different.:look:


----------



## ramzesbg (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont think its a good idea


----------



## madeinfinland (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your opinions. I decided that I don´t go there. I rather invest to my own catering bussinnes.:thumb:


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Good for you! Invest in YOURSELF.


----------



## petit.patissier (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, 
Sorry this reply is a bit late, I only just joined today! I wanted to add something re the CIA. 
Although I, myself, have never been a student (nor personally would I want to attend the CIA) my cousin is currently in the CIA's Culinary Arts Program (4 years for their B.S. Bachelor's in Applied Culinary Sciences, or something similar to that), two of my fellow students came from the CIA (one transferred and was there for about 2 years while the other did the 4-year program) and I've spoken to a Notter graduate who is now attending the CIA. 
ok, so...to make this short and not all drawn-out and lengthy, here are the pros and cons they've given me:

Pros:
- Very Reputable
i. Good Connections within the Culinary World
-Very in-depth as far as Culinary Arts are concerned
-Externship Program and post-graduate job placement is supposedly very, very good

Cons:
-Very Expensive
-4 Years
-Culinary Arts program does cover the basics of baking and pastry art, but does not delve in-depth
-Not all graduates are placed in high(er) well paid positions
-Larger class sizes

My cousin is very happy to be attending the CIA, personally, I believe that because of the CIA's reputation, the students tend to be a bit snobbish and cocky. Yes, it is a good school, but no, you don't know everything about cooking/baking, etc. 

One student is very happy she went to the CIA and has met many humble CIA grads and interns. However, because she wants to pursue Baking/Pastry Arts, she is now attending the Notter School, her words "CIA is good for the fundamentals, they focus a lot of savory rather than sweet, and if you want to do broad, general Culinary Arts, than the program is excellent"

The other student is incredibly knowledgeable, however, he oftentimes unintentionally holds himself back by assuming he already knows the answer, the technique, etc, because of his experience at the CIA. That being said, he does know quite a bit, and even though he is a recent grad of the CIA, his skills are immense. 

The Notter grad who is now attending the CIA regrets not going sooner. In fact, she has said that, rather than attending the Notter School, she should have just gone to the CIA. She mentioned that their reputation is greater, the contacts within the industry are better, and their course is much more in-depth. 

So, I would think that the CIA would be an excellent choice if you plan on pursuing Culinary Arts, or if you are looking for industry contacts and reputation. However, that being said, you already have hands-on, practical experience, and that is worth more than anything else. With your experience, I'm sure that your business will succeed. And when it comes down to it, you will gain more of a reputation, and earn more respect, if you are able to prove yourself based upon your own skills, rather than a diploma from the CIA. Good luck!


----------

